# Ceceo y Seseo en disminución



## MarX

Hello!

Are *seseo* and *ceceo* receding in Spain, being superseded by the distinction between *z* and *s* common in most part of Spain?
I'm especially interested in *ceceo*. Does it still have a certain stigma attached to it?
Is *seseo* better off than *ceceo* in Spain due to the fact that Spanish speaking America is *seseante* for the most part?


Están *seseo* y *ceceo* retrocediendo en Espanya_,_ desplazados por la distinción entre *z* y *s*? _(Por favor disculpen. No tengo enye en mi teclado.)_
Me intereso especialmente por el *ceceo*. Lleva todavía un cierto "stigma" consigo?
Goza el *seseo* en Espanya más de crédito que el *ceceo* porque la América hispanohablante generalmente *sesea*?

Gracias de antemanos y saludos.


MarK

PS: I'm not sure where to put this thread. So dear mods, feel free to move this to another forum if you think it's necessary.


----------



## Argónida

MarX said:


> Hello!
> Están *seseo* y *ceceo* retrocediendo en Espanya_,_ desplazados por la distinción entre *z* y *s*?
> Yo diría que sí. En Andalucía una gran parte de la población tradicionalmente sesea o cecea, y en los últimos años se está perdiendo en muchas personas que están pasando a distinguir s/z. Hay una especie de "imposición no violenta" por parte de los medios de comunicación e incluso los centros de enseñanza, que dan por hecho que lo "correcto" es distinguir y que una persona culta que hable correctamente no debe sesear ni desde luego cecear.
> 
> Me intereso especialmente por el *ceceo*. Lleva todavía un cierto "stigma" consigo?
> Aquí sí. Sesear, aunque se pueda considerar "incorrecto", también se considera bonito, gracioso. Cecear, por el contrario, se considera inculto, rural.
> 
> Goza el *seseo* en Espanya más de crédito que el *ceceo* porque la América hispanohablante generalmente *sesea*?
> Yo no sé si ese es el motivo. He leído estudios en los que se afirma que sí, que el hecho de que millones de hispanohablantes seseen ha provocado irremediablemente que no se considere tan incorrecto y sobre todo, como tú dices, que goce de mayor "crédito". El ceceo, al ser minoritario, ha corrido peor suerte.
> 
> Gracias de antemanos y saludos.
> 
> 
> MarK
> 
> PS: I'm not sure where to put this thread. So dear mods, feel free to move this to another forum if you think it's necessary.


 

MarX, se han abierto anteriormente otros hilos sobre este tema, creo que en el foro Sólo Español, pero probablemente también en este e incluso en el de Cultural Discussions. Si buscas, encontrarás ideas muy interesantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## dexterciyo

*Para todo a quien pueda interesar:*

Sobre la esquina superior derecha de cada mensaje existe un triangulo rojo con signo de exclamación. Si pulsamos sobre el icono, podremos comunicarnos con un moderador para avisar de cualquier incumplimiento de las normas del foro.

En este caso, bastaría con hacer uso de esta herramienta y así ayudamos al moderador a detectar el mensaje, y transportarlo al lugar que pertenece.

No lo hagan ahora con éste, puesto que ya está avisado.

*For those whom it may concern:*

On the top right-hand of each message you'll see a red triangle with an exclamation sign in it. If we click on it, we can get in contact with a moderator and report any rule breaking.

In this case, we'd simply make use of this tool to help the moderator on noticing this message and move it to the place it belongs.

The report was already made with this one, so just don't try it here.


----------



## dexterciyo

Argónida said:


> Sesear, aunque se pueda considerar "incorrecto", también se considera bonito, gracioso.



¿Quién dice que se pueda considerar "incorrecto"?


----------



## Argónida

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Quién dice que se pueda considerar "incorrecto"?


 
Yo no, desde luego. Si sigues mi razonamiento te darás cuenta de que he hablado de la imposición de un criterio contra la forma natural de hablar de la gente. He intentado no ser demasiado pasional al exponer los hechos porque ya he participado en más de un debate sobre este tema que ha acabado como el rosario de la aurora, y quizá por eso no se ha entendido bien cuál es mi postura al respecto. En cualquier caso, al entrecomillar "incorrecto" he querido dar a entender que no es una afirmación sino la opinión de algunos.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta: mucha de la gente que no sesea ni cecea, muchos medios de comunicación, muchos maestros, muchos profesores, algunos lingüistas, incluyendo en todos estos grupos menos en el primero a personas que de manera natural y heredada cecean y sesean. Y en muchas ocasiones esta opinión no se vierte de manera directa (que también), sino mediante la ridiculización, el desprecio encubierto, la desconfianza (ante un profesional que cecea, por ejemplo)...

En este enlace hay algunos artículos que hablan de este tema.

Un saludo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Argónida said:


> Yo no, desde luego. Si sigues mi razonamiento te darás cuenta de que he hablado de la imposición de un criterio contra la forma natural de hablar de la gente. He intentado no ser demasiado pasional al exponer los hechos porque ya he participado en más de un debate sobre este tema que ha acabado como el rosario de la aurora, y quizá por eso no se ha entendido bien cuál es mi postura al respecto. En cualquier caso, al entrecomillar "incorrecto" he querido dar a entender que no es una afirmación sino la opinión de algunos.
> 
> Respondiendo a tu pregunta: mucha de la gente que no sesea ni cecea, muchos medios de comunicación, muchos maestros, muchos profesores, algunos lingüistas, incluyendo en todos estos grupos menos en el primero a personas que de manera natural y heredada cecean y sesean. Y en muchas ocasiones esta opinión no se vierte de manera directa (que también), sino mediante la ridiculización, el desprecio encubierto, la desconfianza (ante un profesional que cecea, por ejemplo)...
> 
> En este enlace hay algunos artículos que hablan de este tema.
> 
> Un saludo.



Entendí perfectamente que tú no lo tachabas de incorrecto. Pero, me entró la curiosidad por saber quién podría llegar a ese punto.

La verdad es que, gracias a Dios, no me he topado con nadie que diga que el seseo es incorrecto. Sobre todo cuando la misma Real Academia Española afirma que éste es de _total aceptación en la norma culta_.

Muy interesante este tema. Voy a echarle un ojo a esos artículos.

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## San

MarX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are *seseo* and *ceceo* receding in Spain, being superseded by the distinction between *z* and *s* common in most part of Spain?



I wouldn't say that, attending to the number of people coming to Spain from the Americas every year. I suspect it is rising actually.



> I'm especially interested in *ceceo*. Does it still have a certain stigma attached to it?


Until I kow, that only exists in Andalucía, and even there it is far to be considered part of the educated people's language.



> Is *seseo* better off than *ceceo* in Spain due to the fact that Spanish speaking America is *seseante* for the most part?


I suppose yes, people in Spain are used to the fact that some people are bound to be seseantes just because of their origin, and it has nothing to do with education or anything else. For example people from Santo Domingo or the Canary Islands.

The situation in Andalucía is quite different, since it is the only place in the Spanish world where both solutions coexists equally, so the question is not only about hearing people arround the world speaking with /θ/ or without it, it is also about how you do speak. It's complicated, we could be discussing it for hours.

Anyway the point is that for many people it is likely controversial whether seseo is part of the Andalusian educated language or not, whatever that language was. Or at least it is more controversial than others features of the Andalusian dialect you can also find in other southern Spanish dialects. I think this may be related to the fact that seseo is falling a little among Andalusian natives.


----------



## lazarus1907

Por cierto, me gustaría añadir que aunque el seseo existe en Andalucía, no todos los andaluces sesean. Yo soy de Sevilla, y cuando hablo de manera relajada entre amigos, cambio las eses por haches aspiradas, y me como muchos sonidos. Así pues, digo: "_Ehpaña_" y "_tah ío_" (te has ido), pero jamás sesearía de manera natural. Y muchísimos sevillanos que conozco tampoco sesean nunca. Podemos sesear fácilmente, pero nos resultaría extraño oírnos hablar así, mientras que otros sesean espontáneamente. También puedo hablar pronunciando como cualquiera del norte de España sin ningún esfuerzo, claro.

Me sorprende a veces cuando oígo a algunos decir que "los andaluces sesean". Sí, algunos sesean, pero no todos.


----------



## MarX

San said:


> Until I kow, that [ceceo] only exists in Andalucía, and even there it is far to be considered part the educated people's language.


When I was in Granada I spoke with a couple of medical students, and one of them definitely ceceared.
I guess many educated people in the natural sciences don't give much attention to the way they talk.


----------



## San

MarX said:


> When I was in Granada I spoke with a couple of medical students, and one of them definitely ceceared.
> I guess many educated people in the natural sciences don't give much attention to the way they talk.



Of course, but this guy would never be hired by the public Andalusian television to read the news, for example. Actually, although I haven't seen TV for quite some time, I would say that it is even rare to hear whatever kind of Andalusian accent among the "andalusian" newsreaders.

So, it is the Andalusian government who is everyday spreading the idea that, maybe Andalucian is fine for funny things like comedy, but not for formal, serious stuff like the news, not to mention for someone who is going to cut you deeply with their scalpel.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía están disminuyendo tanto el ceceo como el seseo, especialmente entre la gente con mayor nivel de educación.
El ceceo ha tenido históricamente ese estigma de incultura y lo sigue manteniendo sobre todo fuera de Andalucía.
En mi ciudad gran parte de la población cecea y ha sido el habla natural durante siglos, pero los jóvenes de mayor educación lo evitan, así como la clase más acomodada que antes prefería pasar del ceceo al seseo, pero que ahora prefiere la distinción.
El seseo empieza a desaparecer también entre los jóvenes de ciudades tradicionalmente seseantes como Sevilla.
Como estamos en un proceso de cambio, se dan muchas situaciones, de gente que sesea o no según el ambiente donde esté, gente que vacila entre uno y otro y gente que lo mezcla por incapacidad para evitar el seseo o en su caso el ceceo,
En líneas generales, el seseo y el ceceo siguen muy vivos y extendidos entre las clases más populares, pero a la pregunta si están disminuyendo en su conjunto, la respuesta es sí.


----------



## Jellby

San said:


> Of course, but this guy would never be hire by the public Andalusian television to read the news, for example. Actually, although I haven't seen TV for quite some time, I would say that it is even rare to hear whatever kind of Andalusian accent among the "andalusian" newsreaders.



From time to time one hears Southern accents in the news, it's not that rare.

Anyway, people can usually adapt their pronunciation and newsreaders may have whatever accent they fancy (with ceceo or seseo) when they are with their friends and family, but change to "standard" pronunciation when on air. And I don't think they need special training for that.


----------



## MarX

Jellby said:


> From time to time one hears Southern accents in the news, it's not that rare.
> 
> Anyway, people can usually adapt their pronunciation and newsreaders may have whatever accent they fancy (with ceceo or seseo) when they are with their friends and family, but change to "standard" pronunciation when on air. And I don't think they need special training for that.


 
You're right.
I believe many people change their style of speech in certain situations. Newsreaders are a "classic" example.

The situation stands in contrast to BBC, where regional accents are far from rare.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En mi ciudad gran parte de la población cecea y ha sido el habla natural durante siglos


May I know what city you're talking about?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

MarX said:


> You're right.
> I believe many people change their style of speech in certain situations. Newsreaders are a "classic" example.
> 
> The situation stands in contrast to BBC, where regional accents are far from rare.
> 
> 
> May I know what city you're talking about?


 
Málaga


----------



## San

MarX said:


> You're right.
> I believe many people change their style of speech in certain situations. Newsreaders are a "classic" example.



Yes, of course, it is the most natural thing in the world, speaking in the media with an accent that no one of your eight million potential listeners has, for example making the -s and things like that. Or even worst making Frankenstein-like unnatural accents, just to pretend that you do not speak so bad as you have been taught you do.

Sure all of this is natural, but only considering the inferiority complex that we Andalusians have about our habla. But in Andalucía, like wherever else, there is an educated language, blurred thing indeed, since there is not just one Andalusian accent, but one thing is clear, even when educated people do their best speech, they are far from speaking Castillian Spanish, it is a different dialect what is spoken in Andalucía, and it is not a bad spoken Castillian. Fortunately, you can nowadays listen to this educated language from a few professionals who have been working for years in the Andalusian radio and TV.


----------



## dexterciyo

lazarus1907 said:


> Por cierto, me gustaría añadir que aunque el seseo existe en Andalucía, no todos los andaluces sesean. Yo soy de Sevilla, y cuando hablo de manera relajada entre amigos, cambio las eses por haches aspiradas, y me como muchos sonidos. Así pues, digo: "_Ehpaña_" y "_tah ío_" (te has ido), pero jamás sesearía de manera natural. Y muchísimos sevillanos que conozco tampoco sesean nunca. Podemos sesear fácilmente, pero nos resultaría extraño oírnos hablar así, mientras que otros sesean espontáneamente. También puedo hablar pronunciando como cualquiera del norte de España sin ningún esfuerzo, claro.
> 
> Me sorprende a veces cuando oígo a algunos decir que "los andaluces sesean". Sí, algunos sesean, pero no todos.



*Lazarus*, eso no quita que no sesees.

Sesear es pronunciar la Z o la C como S. No sé a qué viene eso de aspirar las eses. Yo también las aspiro. De hecho, en Canarias se suelen aspirar. Pero en Canarias se sesea también; se sesea y se aspiran "algunas" eses.

Espero no haberte malinterpretado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jean Bart

dexterciyo said:


> *Lazarus*, eso no quita que no sesees.
> 
> Sesear es pronunciar la Z o la C como S. No sé a qué viene eso de aspirar las eses. Yo también las aspiro. De hecho, en Canarias se suelen aspirar. Pero en Canarias se sesea también; se sesea y se aspiran "algunas" eses.
> 
> Espero no haberte malinterpretado.
> 
> Un saludo.


Qué estraño... yo pensaba que el *seseo* era la manera "clásica" de pronunciar la Z y la C, y que, para burlarse de los andaluces, se decía que ellos, intercambiando las pronunciaciones, practicaban el *ceceo*.

La palabra *ceceo* también está en el "Abecedario andaluz" de Antonio R. Almodóvar (Ediciones Mágina, 2002).  En su articulo sobre el *ceceo* comienza por citar a Francisco Álvarez Curiel, quien en su "Vocabulario popular andaluz (Arguval, Málaga, 19999), escribió: _"El *ceceo* es un fenómeno corriente en gran parte de la Andalucía occidental, pero socialmente no goza de prestigio y sufre un creciente rechazo por su carácter aplebeyado."

_Edit: El Diccionario de la RAE dice: _"Cecear. Pronunciar la s con articulación ihual o semejante a la de la c ante e, i, o a la de la z."_


----------



## lazarus1907

dexterciyo said:


> *Lazarus*, eso no quita que no sesees.
> 
> Sesear es pronunciar la Z o la C como S.


Sé qué es sesear, gracias, pero insisto en que no seseo; yo siempre pronuncio la zeta y la ce antes de las vocales _e_ e _i_ con el sonido interdental fricativo sordo /θ/ y nunca como /s/, aunque al hablar espontáneamente me coma sonidos y haga aspiraciones típicas de la manera de hablar de Sevilla (y otras partes). Lo que quiero decir es que cuando hablo relajadamente, pronuncio con acento del sur con muchos de los rasgos típicos, pero no seseando, ya que no todos seseamos.


----------



## dexterciyo

lazarus1907 said:


> Sé qué es sesear, gracias, pero insisto en que no seseo; yo siempre pronuncio la zeta y la ce antes de las vocales _e_ e _i_ con el sonido interdental fricativo sordo /θ/ y nunca como /s/, aunque al hablar espontáneamente me coma sonidos y haga aspiraciones típicas de la manera de hablar de Sevilla (y otras partes). Lo que quiero decir es que cuando hablo relajadamente, pronuncio con acento del sur con muchos de los rasgos típicos, pero no seseando, ya que no todos seseamos.



Gracias por la aclaración.

Suponía que no era más que una mala interpretación. Pero, sinceramente, a mí me diste a entender que no seseabas porque aspirabas las eses; cosa que no tenía mucho sentido para mí.

Un saludo.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

MarX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are *seseo* and *ceceo* receding in Spain, being superseded by the distinction between *z* and *s* common in most part of Spain?
> I'm especially interested in *ceceo*. Does it still have a certain stigma attached to it?
> Is *seseo* better off than *ceceo* in Spain due to the fact that Spanish speaking America is *seseante* for the most part?
> 
> 
> Están *seseo* y *ceceo* retrocediendo en Espanya_,_ desplazados por la distinción entre *z* y *s*? _(Por favor disculpen. No tengo enye en mi teclado.)_
> Me intereso especialmente por el *ceceo*. Lleva todavía un cierto "stigma" consigo?
> Goza el *seseo* en Espanya más de crédito que el *ceceo* porque la América hispanohablante generalmente *sesea*?
> 
> Gracias de antemanos y saludos.
> 
> 
> MarK
> 
> PS: I'm not sure where to put this thread. So dear mods, feel free to move this to another forum if you think it's necessary.



Dear Mark,

Hello. I live in Seville, which has been described as "an island of _seseo _surrounded by a sea of _ceceo_," and I haven't noticed any change in this in the past twenty years that I have been here. Folks from the surrounding villages tend to _cecear _(and, yes, they are looked down upon, unfortunately), while most residents of Seville _sesean_. 

Regards,

OCL


----------



## Modosita

lazarus1907 said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que cuando hablo relajadamente, pronuncio con acento del sur con muchos de los rasgos típicos, pero no seseando, ya que no todos seseamos.


 
Buenas tardes, lazarus1907, me llama la atención tu mensaje, ya que yo sí pensaba que era un rasgo típico de los sevillanos el "seseo". ¿A lo mejor es más bien malagueño? Me suena que ahí es más bien "ceceo".

Volviendo a la pregunta, no creo que tenga un "estigma" el ceceo.

saludos.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Modosita said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta, no creo que tenga un "estigma" el ceceo.



Mi mujer cecea y te puedo azegurar que zí. 

Elogio del ceceo


----------



## Modosita

olcountrylawyer said:


> Mi mujer cecea y te puedo azegurar que zí.
> 
> Elogio del ceceo


 
El enlace es genial, olcountrylawyer, y me permito sacar esta frase de él:



> y la ciudad de Sevilla puede ser considerada como una isla de seseo en un mar de ceceo.


 
Lazarus1907, no sé si eres el único sevillano que no sesea. 

saludos


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Modosita:

No todo el mundo sesea, pero yo diría que la mayoría sí.

Me alegra que te haya gustado el enlace.

OCL


----------



## Jazztronik

MarX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are *seseo* and *ceceo* receding in Spain, being superseded by the distinction between *z* and *s* common in most part of Spain?
> I'm especially interested in *ceceo*. Does it still have a certain stigma attached to it?
> Is *seseo* better off than *ceceo* in Spain due to the fact that Spanish speaking America is *seseante* for the most part?
> 
> 
> Están *seseo* y *ceceo* retrocediendo en Espanya_,_ desplazados por la distinción entre *z* y *s*? _(Por favor disculpen. No tengo enye en mi teclado.)_
> Me intereso especialmente por el *ceceo*. Lleva todavía un cierto "stigma" consigo?
> Goza el *seseo* en Espanya más de crédito que el *ceceo* porque la América hispanohablante generalmente *sesea*?
> 
> Gracias de antemanos y saludos.
> 
> 
> MarK
> 
> PS: I'm not sure where to put this thread. So dear mods, feel free to move this to another forum if you think it's necessary.




I must add, to clarify things because your post might be confusing, that "ceceo", as opposed to "seseo" which happens in many places of Andalucia, in the Canary Islands and in Latin America, *is not* what we speak in the rest of Spain. "Ceceo" means to pronounce the "s" letter like the English "th" (like saying in Spanish: "¿Cómo ze hace ezo?" and only happens in few places in Andalucia such as Granada, and I'm not sure but also Huelva, in rural places too I think.


----------



## zumac

I am an American of parents from northern Spain. I've been living in Mexico for 24 years. I consider, that to the ears of most Latin Americans, I speak Spanish with "ceceo." However, In Spain they immediately identify me as Mexican, for my tone and vocabulary.

What has always puzzled me, is that the terms "seseo" and "ceceo" are considered as denoting a difference, or usually an incorrectness, by those who use either of these terms.

*In Spain*, the terms are used as follows:

SESEO: A manner of speach used by most Latin Americans, where the "th" sound, like in "cine" and "zapato" is relaced by an "s" sound.

SESEO: A similar manner of speach used in certain areas of Andalucia and the Canary Islands, but having subtle differences from the seseo of Latin America which Spaniards can detect.

CECEO: A manner of speach mostly used in Andalucia, where the "s" is often replaced by a "z" or "th" sound, as in "roza" (rose) and "zábado" (Saturday).

*In Latin America:*

SESEO: Latin Americans rarely use this term.

CECEO: A term used by Latin Americans to refer to the manner of speach used in most of Spain, that is, where the "th" sound in "zapato", "cine", and "conozco" is sounded as such, and not as an "s."

SUMMARY:
* Why is the term ceceo totally different in Spain than in Latin America?

* Why are there two similar, yet distinct, meanings for seseo?

* Why is there no name given to the general Castilian pronunciation in Spain which neither uses seseo nor ceceo by Spain's standards? In the USA they say that such a person speaks Spanish with a lisp.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

> CECEO: A term used by Latin Americans to refer to the manner of speach used in most of Spain, that is, where the "th" sound in "zapato", "cine", and "conozco" is sounded as such, and not as an "s."


In Latin America, _ceceo_ means _lisp_, regardless of the reason for it.
To refer to the way the people from northern and central Spain speak, Latin Americans say:

Hablan con la z
Hablan como los españoles


----------



## Jazztronik

It's curious. So, *Latin Americans call "ceceo"* to the way we speak in most of Spain (with a lisp in "ce, ci, za, zo, zu") instead of converting all of them in "s" (in fact they don't have the phoneme we call "z" similar to the English "th"), but we *Spaniards call "ceceo"* to the way some people in Andalucia speak (with a lisp in the previous ones plus in "sa, se, si, so, su").

As far as I know in Spain there's no name for the most common way here to pronounce "ce, ci, za, zo, zu".


----------



## zumac

Jeromed said:


> In Latin America, _ceceo_ means _lisp_, regardless of the reason for it.
> To refer to the way the people from northern and central Spain speak, Latin Americans say:
> 
> Hablan con la z
> Hablan como los españoles


Latin American countries also use the RAE (Real Academia Española) as their foremost authority for Spanish. Here's the RAE definition for "ceceo" and "cecear":

ceceo.
1. m. Acción y efecto de cecear.

cecear.
1. intr. Pronunciar la s con articulación igual o semejante a la de la c ante e, i, o a la de la z.

You will notice that there is no mention of any description related to the word lisp. The lisp description is strictly applied in English. Along with the word lisp goes the English created fantasy that the Spaniards speak with a lisp in order to imitate some king of theirs who supposedly had a lisp.

I agree that the two descriptions that you mentioned are also used in place of "cecear", but mostly used by persons unfamiliar with the more linguistic term of "cecear."

Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

> Latin American countries also use the RAE (Real Academia Española) as their foremost authority for Spanish.


I would bet you that under 1% of Latin Americans check the DRAE to guide them in their speech.



> Here's the RAE definition for "ceceo" and "cecear":
> ceceo.
> 1. m. Acción y efecto de cecear.
> cecear.
> 1. intr. Pronunciar la s con articulación igual o semejante a la de la c ante e, i, o a la de la z.
> You will notice that there is no mention of any description related to the word lisp.



LOL. Did you want them to say that _cecear_ is equivalent to English lisp?  BTW, to a Latin American that definition is incorrect, since it says that _cecear_ is_ to pronounce an s like an s!_


----------



## sandzilg

¿Y alguien se ha encontrado en la situación de estar hablando sobre el "seseo" y el "ceceo" con personas que "cecean" y "sesean", yo, entre ellas (bueno, sesean)? Eso sí, plenamente consciente (y pronun*c*io co*nsc*iente ahora, al más puro estilo de Valladolid, señores) de lo que significa y en qué consiste.
Yo, de Sevilla. Mis "contertulianos", mejicanos, cubanos y otros compañeros "de muy buena educación" y, más de uno, en el gremio de la literatura "o similares". Ninguno teníamos problema a la hora de distinguir; pero claro, con las pasiones sale el habla natural. Es muy, pero que muy divertido, hablar del "ceceo" y el "seseo" con el más "profundo" acento sevillano, mejicano o cubano.
Se lo recomiendo a todos encarecidamente.


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> I would bet you that under 1% of Latin Americans check the DRAE to guide them in their speech.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Did you want them to say that _cecear_ is equivalent to English lisp? BTW, to a Latin American that definition is incorrect, since it says that _cecear_ is_ to pronounce an s like an s!_


 
Cecear is to pronounce an s like a *c*.


----------



## Argónida

zumac said:


> SUMMARY:
> * Why is the term ceceo totally different in Spain than in Latin America?
> 
> * Why are there two similar, yet distinct, meanings for seseo?
> 
> * Why is there no name given to the general Castilian pronunciation in Spain which neither uses seseo nor ceceo by Spain's standards? In the USA they say that such a person speaks Spanish with a lisp.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En España, lo "normal" es la distinción. Y digo "normal" entre comillas por lo que ya expliqué en mis primeros posts en este hilo. Esa "normalidad" convive con otras "normalidades" (ceceo y seseo) que se silencian en los medios de comunicación o se asocian con incultura o simplemente se tachan de incorrectas. Pero la consideración de que lo "normal", mayoritario y "correcto" es la distinción hace que no haya un nombre específico para esa forma de hablar. Se le da nombre a lo diferente, a lo que se considera inconscientemente una excepción (el seseo y el ceceo).

En Hispanoamérica lo que hace todo el mundo es sesear, eso es lo normal. Por consiguiente, no se estima conveniente tener un nombre específico para lo que hace todo el mundo, para la manera "normal" de hablar. Se le busca el nombre a lo diferente, a lo que inconscientemente se considera una excepción (la distinción), y el nombre que se le da se basa en el sonido diferente: la c: ceceo.

Hasta donde sé, el _lisp_ es un defecto físico, articulatorio. Nada que ver con el ceceo ni el seseo ni la distinción. El que sesea no es porque sea incapaz de pronunciar la c, y el que cecea no es porque sea incapaz de pronunciar la s. Es porque en su idioma (una realización concreta del español de las muchas que hay) esos sonidos no existen.

Sólo unas reflexiones.


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> Cecear is to pronounce an s like a *c*.



I know what it is, for God's sake!
In Spain, it means to pronounce an s like a z.
In Latin America, it means to lisp.

However, when the DRAE says:
*cecear.*
1. intr. Pronunciar la s con articulación igual o semejante a la de la c ante e, i, o a la de la z.

how will a Latin American read that?  Answer: «Pronunsiar la s con articulasión igual o semejante a la de se ante e, i, o a la de la seta» *In other words, to pronounce your esses like an s.*

Get it?


----------



## Jeromed

> Hasta donde sé, el lisp es un defecto físico, articulatorio. Nada que ver con el ceceo ni el seseo ni la distinción. El que sesea no es porque sea incapaz de pronunciar la c, y el que cecea no es porque sea incapaz de pronunciar la s. Es porque en su idioma (una realización concreta del español de las muchas que hay) esos sonidos no existen


.

¿Y cómo se dice _lisp_ en España?


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> I know what it is, for God's sake!
> In Spain, it means to pronounce an s like a z.
> In Latin America, it means to lisp.
> 
> However, when the DRAE says:
> *cecear.*
> 1. intr. Pronunciar la s con articulación igual o semejante a la de la c ante e, i, o a la de la z.
> 
> how will a Latin American read that? Answer: «Pronunsiar la s con articulasión igual o semejante a la de se ante e, i, o a la de la seta» *In other words, to pronounce your esses like an s.*
> 
> Get it?


 
OK. Now I got it.


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> .
> 
> ¿Y cómo se dice _lisp_ en España?


 
Al parecer, el nombre técnico es sigmatismo.


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> Al parecer, el nombre técnico es sigmatismo.



Gracias, pero me interesa más el cotidiano. ¿Qué es lo que dicen ustedes normalmente? ¿Qué dicen los diccionarios de inglés-español que usan ustedes?


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> Gracias, pero me interesa más el cotidiano. ¿Qué es lo que dicen ustedes normalmente? ¿Qué dicen los diccionarios de inglés-español que usan ustedes?


 
Coloquialmente se dice cecear o hablar con la zeta. 

Pero creo que en este caso es importante distinguir si ese ceceo es un fenómeno lingüístico o un defecto de articulación. Supongo que en inglés la no pronunciación de la s es siempre un defecto de articulación, no una modalidad del propio idioma, de ahí que no tenga sentido distinguir entre un tipo u otro de _lisp_. Pero trasladar ese significado único al español es perverso en sí, porque convierte automáticamente cualquier ceceo en un defecto, en una incorrección. Y eso es incierto e injusto con tantas personas que cecean porque es su manera de hablar el español, tan correcta, tan válida y tan digna como las demás.


----------



## dexterciyo

Argónida said:


> Coloquialmente se dice cecear o hablar con la zeta.
> 
> Pero creo que en este caso es importante distinguir si ese ceceo es un fenómeno lingüístico o un defecto de articulación. Supongo que en inglés la no pronunciación de la s es siempre un defecto de articulación, no una modalidad del propio idioma, de ahí que no tenga sentido distinguir entre un tipo u otro de _lisp_. Pero trasladar ese significado único al español es perverso en sí, porque convierte automáticamente cualquier ceceo en un defecto, en una incorrección. Y eso es incierto e injusto con tantas personas que cecean porque es su manera de hablar el español, tan correcta, tan válida y tan digna como las demás.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Argónida.

Yo nunca pronuncio las zetas ni las ces, pero sería capaz de hacerlo. Igualmente, pienso que un latinoamericano puede hacerlo. Además, muchos latinoamericanos son conscientes de la pronunciación C y Z fricativa interdental sorda, a pesar de no pronunciarla.

En definitiva, que los términos _ceceo_ y _seseo_ me siguen pareciendo válidos. Y nada de *lisp*.

El DPD es más transparente a la hora de explicar el _ceceo_:


> *ceceo*. Consiste en pronunciar la letra s con un sonido similar al que corresponde a la letra z en las hablas del centro, norte y este de España (→ *z*, *2a*)
> 
> *z.* [...] 2. Representa dos sonidos consonánticos distintos, según las zonas:
> 
> a) En las hablas del centro, norte y este de España representa el sonido interdental fricativo sordo /z/: zapato, pron. [zapáto].
> 
> b) En las hablas del suroeste peninsular, en Canarias y en toda Hispanoamérica representa el sonido predorsal fricativo sordo /s/: zapato, pron. [sapáto] (→ *s*, *2b*). Este fenómeno recibe el nombre de «seseo»



Creo que con eso no cabría opción de duda.

Un saludo.


----------



## San

zumac said:


> *In Spain*, the terms are used as follows:
> 
> SESEO: A manner of speach used by most Latin Americans, where the "th" sound, like in "cine" and "zapato" is relaced by an "s" sound.
> 
> SESEO: A similar manner of speach used in certain areas of Andalucia and the Canary Islands, but having subtle differences from the seseo of Latin America which Spaniards can detect.
> 
> 
> * Why are there two similar, yet distinct, meanings for seseo?



Hi mate, I'm not sure if I've understood you,  I mean, it is indeed different, I'm Andalusian and I know that the /s/ sound is different here in many areas, different from the Castillian /s/ and likely from whatever /s/ in America too. But I've never heard in Spain about two different types of seseo, so what do you exactly mean then?


----------



## zumac

Jeromed said:


> I would bet you that under 1% of Latin Americans check the DRAE to guide them in their speech.
> 
> 
> LOL. Did you want them to say that _cecear_ is equivalent to English lisp? BTW, to a Latin American that definition is incorrect, since it says that _cecear_ is_ to pronounce an s like an s!_


Well, Jerome, I give up with you. You attempt to twist and find fault with everything I say. You seem to live in your own world regarding Spanish linguistics. So, from now on, I won't comments on your posts regarding linguistic subjects, I'll just assume that that you're right from that point of view.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

San said:


> Hi mate, I'm not sure if I've understood you, I mean, it is indeed different, I'm Andalusian and I know that the /s/ sound is different here in many areas, different from the Castillian /s/ and likely from whatever /s/ in America too. But I've never heard in Spain about two different types of seseo, so what do you exactly mean then?


Hi San,

Unless within a group of linguists, yes, it would be rare in Spain to hear about the two different types of "seseo", that is, the Andalusian and the Latin American. Normally in Spain, when they refer to "seseo", they're speaking about the local Andalusian varierty.

In Spain, people who neither "sesean" nor "cecean", like most of the North, when rerferring to a particular manner of speach for a part of Andalucia, will say that those people "sesean."

On the other hand, these same Spaniards, when referring to the general manner of speach in Latin America, will also say that these people "sesean."

In Spain, the term "cecear" is generally reserved to distinguish that certain mannner of speach of some Andalusians. Whereas in Latin America, "cecear" is used to describe the general manner of speach of Spaniards.

We must note that the terms "sesear" and "cecear", both in Spain and Latin America are not typically used by the average public, but mostly by linguists and persons of higher education. A linguist in Mexico might say: "Nosotros seseamos, y en España cecean." A linguist in Spain might say: "Algunos andaluces sesean y otros cecean, y los latinoamericanos sesean."

I hope that I have made some of these issues clear. I am not a linguist myself, but have researched the subject as best I can, having very often consulted my sister-in-law who has a doctorate in Spanish linguistics, and is quite renowned in the field.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

> A linguist in Mexico might say: "Nosotros seseamos, y en España cecean."


 
Which will confuse everybody, since what people will actually hear is _Nosotros *s*e*s*eamos y en España *s*e*s*ean._


----------



## zumac

Argónida said:


> En España, lo "normal" es la distinción. Y digo "normal" entre comillas por lo que ya expliqué en mis primeros posts en este hilo. Esa "normalidad" convive con otras "normalidades" (ceceo y seseo) que se silencian en los medios de comunicación o se asocian con incultura o simplemente se tachan de incorrectas. Pero la consideración de que lo "normal", mayoritario y "correcto" es la distinción hace que no haya un nombre específico para esa forma de hablar. Se le da nombre a lo diferente, a lo que se considera inconscientemente una excepción (el seseo y el ceceo).
> 
> En Hispanoamérica lo que hace todo el mundo es sesear, eso es lo normal. Por consiguiente, no se estima conveniente tener un nombre específico para lo que hace todo el mundo, para la manera "normal" de hablar. Se le busca el nombre a lo diferente, a lo que inconscientemente se considera una excepción (la distinción), y el nombre que se le da se basa en el sonido diferente: la c: ceceo.
> 
> Hasta donde sé, el _lisp_ es un defecto físico, articulatorio. Nada que ver con el ceceo ni el seseo ni la distinción. El que sesea no es porque sea incapaz de pronunciar la c, y el que cecea no es porque sea incapaz de pronunciar la s. Es porque en su idioma (una realización concreta del español de las muchas que hay) esos sonidos no existen.
> 
> Sólo unas reflexiones.


Argónida:

Gracias por una excelente explicación sobre las normas y las normalidades.

¿Quién pudiera redactar como tú?

Saludos.


----------



## Jazztronik

Jeromed said:


> Which will confuse everybody, since what people will actually hear is _Nosotros *s*e*s*eamos y en España *s*e*s*ean._



hehhee, well, I think in this case the people from LatinAmerica will try to pronounce the /z/ as we do in Spain so that the others understand them. 

I'm sure even though they don't use it, they can pronounce it perfectly if they want. It's not a phoneme difficult to pronounce like trilling the "r" for Americans/Brits/etc.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jeromed said:


> Which will confuse everybody, since what people will actually hear is _Nosotros *s*e*s*eamos y en España *s*e*s*ean._


Interesante comentario. ¿Cómo preguntarían en Hispanoamérica en voz alta "¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el seseo y el ceceo?" (asumo que ambos sonarían como "seseo") para que los demás entiendan lo que significa la pregunta?


----------



## Jeromed

¡Es bien chistoso!

Para empezar, la gente usa el término _ceceo_ (pronunciado /seseo/) para referirse al _lisp_ de una persona, ya sea un defecto de pronunciación, la forma de hablar de algunos andaluces, o la distinción que efectúan los castellanos y otros españoles. No importa; todas esas formas de hablar les suenan iguales, ya que 'lo normal' para ellos es el _seseo_ (al cual no se le da nombre en el lenguaje del día a día).

Realmente no sé cómo diferenciarían los términos _ceceo_ y _seseo_ en América, ya que no es normalmente un asunto de discusión o de mucho interés para nadie. Pero supongo que en un ambiente bastante culto y en círculos académicos harían exactamente lo que dice Jazztronic: se esforzarían por pronunciar la _c_ a la madrileña, y decir _thetheo._

Sí difiero de Jazz en cuanto a lo 'fácil' que es esa pronunciación de la _c_ para los americanos_._ Como muestra tenemos a los muchos hispanohablantes que, después de haber vivido buena parte de su vida en EUA, siguen diciendo _Sank you_ (por _Thank you_) y _I am sinking_ (por _I am thinking_).¨

PD- Por lo que me explicó Argónida en otro hilo, _ceceo_ se usa en España tanto para el defecto como para la pronunciación de las eses de ciertos andaluces. ¿Es correcta esta apreciación, a tu modo de ver?


----------



## olcountrylawyer

zumac said:


> Well, Jerome, I give up with you. You attempt to twist and find fault with everything I say. You seem to live in your own world regarding Spanish linguistics. So, from now on, I won't comments on your posts regarding linguistic subjects, I'll just assume that that you're right from that point of view.
> 
> Saludos.



I agree with you, sir. 

Regards,

OCL


----------



## San

Jeromed said:


> ¡Es bien chistoso!
> 
> Para empezar, la gente usa el término _ceceo_ (pronunciado /seseo/) para referirse al _lisp_ de una persona, ya sea un defecto de pronunciación, la forma de hablar de algunos andaluces, o la distinción que efectúan los castellanos y otros españoles. No importa; todas esas formas de hablar les suenan iguales, ya que 'lo normal' para ellos es el _seseo_ (al cual no se le da nombre en el lenguaje del día a día).



Resumiendo, los madrileños /sesean/ y los sevillanos hablan normal, eso ya lo sabía yo de chico. 



> PD- Por lo que me explicó Argónida en otro hilo, _ceceo_ se usa en España tanto para el defecto como para la pronunciación de las eses de ciertos andaluces. ¿Es correcta esta apreciación, a tu modo de ver?


Exacto.


----------



## Jeromed

San said:


> Resumiendo, los madrileños /sesean/ y los sevillanos hablan normal, eso ya lo sabía yo de chico.


 
¡Buena esa! (¿O zerá _eza_?)


----------



## zumac

Jazztronik said:


> hehhee, well, I think in this case the people from LatinAmerica will try to pronounce the /z/ as we do in Spain so that the others understand them.
> 
> I'm sure even though they don't use it, they can pronounce it perfectly if they want. It's not a phoneme difficult to pronounce like trilling the "r" for Americans/Brits/etc.


Jazztronik,

I think you missed an important detail. What I originally said was:
"A *linguist* in Mexico might say: "Nosotros seseamos, y en España cecean." 

A linguist in Mexico or Latin America could certainly be able to pronounce "cecean" correctly in order to be understood by his peers, and thereby distinguish it from "sesean."

P.S. Our colleague, Jerome, is always looking for loopholes.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

olcountrylawyer said:


> I agree with you, sir.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OCL


Thanks, OCL, it's comforting to know that someone else agrees.

Best regards..... Zumac


----------



## zumac

lazarus1907 said:


> Interesante comentario. ¿Cómo preguntarían en Hispanoamérica en voz alta "¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el seseo y el ceceo?" (asumo que ambos sonarían como "seseo") para que los demás entiendan lo que significa la pregunta?


Sería lo mismo que preguntar en Hispanoamérica la diferencia entre:
haz y has
cesión y sesión
cazar y casar
etc....

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

zumac said:


> Jazztronik,
> 
> I think you missed an important detail. What I originally said was:
> "A *linguist* in Mexico might say: "Nosotros seseamos, y en España cecean."
> 
> A linguist in Mexico or Latin America could certainly be able to pronounce "cecean" correctly in order to be understood by his peers, and thereby distinguish it from "sesean."
> 
> P.S. Our colleague, Jerome, is always looking for loopholes.
> 
> Saludos.



That's it.

This issue is a matter of linguists. They know what's the difference between _cecear_ and _sesear_, even though they are Latin American. And I believe they can even pronounce it.

It's absurd all what have been said that here in Spain _cecear_ has a different meaning from Spanish America countries...


----------



## zumac

dexterciyo said:


> That's it.
> 
> This issue is a matter of linguists. They know what's the difference between _cecear_ and _sesear_, even though they are Latin American. And I believe they can even pronounce it.
> 
> It's absurd all what have been said that here in Spain _cecear_ has a different meaning from Spanish America countries...


OK, now please explain why you think that everything said about "cecear" is absurd.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

zumac said:


> OK, now please explain why you think that everything said about "cecear" is absurd.
> 
> Saludos.



Read carefully.

What is absurd, from what have been said here about _cecear_, is that the word itself has different meaning depending on the country it is used -- in this case we are talking about Spain and the Latin American countries.

Sorry my English, maybe I'm not being myself clear.


----------



## Argónida

San said:


> Resumiendo, los madrileños /sesean/ y los sevillanos hablan normal, eso ya lo sabía yo de chico.


 
Un poco _off topic_ y quizá para liarla un poco más, diré que por aquí a la forma de hablar de "los de Despeñaperros p'arriba" se le ha dicho de toda la vida "hablar fino" (más por la pronunciación de las eses finales que por la distinción s/z), considerando lógicamente que los que hablan "raro" son ellos


----------



## Perico Nuevo

lazarus1907 said:


> Sé qué es sesear, gracias, pero insisto en que no seseo; yo siempre pronuncio la zeta y la ce antes de las vocales _e_ e _i_ con el sonido interdental fricativo sordo /θ/ y nunca como /s/, aunque al hablar espontáneamente me coma sonidos y haga aspiraciones típicas de la manera de hablar de Sevilla (y otras partes). Lo que quiero decir es que cuando hablo relajadamente, pronuncio con acento del sur con muchos de los rasgos típicos, pero no seseando, ya que no todos seseamos.



La única cosa que me confunde en este mensaje es que, yo tenía la impresión que _ceceo _es lo que la gente atribuye al sur de España, no el seseo. Ahora estoy confundido porque insinúas que las personas del sur son conocidas por el seseo..


----------



## Perico Nuevo

lazarus1907 said:


> Interesante comentario. ¿Cómo preguntarían en Hispanoamérica en voz alta "¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el seseo y el ceceo?" (asumo que ambos sonarían como "seseo") para que los demás entiendan lo que significa la pregunta?



No será diferencia, complicando las cosas más


----------



## Perico Nuevo

zumac said:


> Sería lo mismo que preguntar en Hispanoamérica la diferencia entre:
> haz y has
> cesión y sesión
> cazar y casar
> etc....
> 
> Saludos.



Sin embargo, entre estas palabras no hay ambigüedad entres los temas. Jamás he oído cazar y casar en el mismo tiempo, ni en inglés ni en español. Igualmente, "hazlo" no sería confundido con "lo has..."


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Perico Nuevo said:


> La única cosa que me confunde en este mensaje es que, yo tenía la impresión que _ceceo _es lo que la gente atribuye al sur de España, no el seseo. Ahora estoy confundido porque insinúas que las personas del sur son conocidas por el seseo..



Depende de qué parte del sur. Por ejemplo, como se ha dicho antes, aquí en la ciudad de Sevilla el seseo es muy común, mientras en los pueblos de alrededor predomina el ceceo. 

OCL


----------



## jess oh seven

Rara vez encuentro a alguien aquí en Navarra que no hable con ceceo. A mí me cuesta "cecear" porque mi lengua por lo visto no es muy ágil  A veces, si me da la gana, hablo con seseo. No creo que importe mucho.


----------



## Jellby

jess oh seven said:


> Rara vez encuentro a alguien aquí en Navarra que no hable con ceceo.



Eso me cuesta creerlo.

Una vez más:

Seseo: pronunciar igual S y C/Z, ambas como /s/ (sink).
Ceceo: pronunciar igual S y C/Z, ambas como /θ/ (think).

Pronunciar la S como /s/ y la C/Z como /θ/ no tiene nombre particular, se asume que es la pronunciación estándar, y es la pronunciación mayoritaria en España.

Para un seseante, "seseo" suena /seseo/ y "ceceo" suena /seseo/.
Para un ceceante, "seseo" suena /θeθeo/ y "ceceo" suena /θeθeo/.
Para mí y muchos españoles, "seseo" suena /seseo/ y "ceceo" suena /θeθeo/.


----------



## jmx

Argónida said:


> Un poco _off topic_ y quizá para liarla un poco más, diré que por aquí a la forma de hablar de "los de Despeñaperros p'arriba" se le ha dicho de toda la vida "hablar fino" (más por la pronunciación de las eses finales que por la distinción s/z), considerando lógicamente que los que hablan "raro" son ellos


A mí lo que me sorprende es que entre Despeñaperros y el Guadarrama pronuncian las eses finales poco más o menos igual que en Andalucía. Entonces al hablar de más al norte del Guadarrama le llamaréis "extrafino", ¿no? ;-)


----------



## Jazztronik

jess oh seven said:


> Rara vez encuentro a alguien aquí en Navarra que no hable con ceceo. A mí me cuesta "cecear" porque mi lengua por lo visto no es muy ágil  A veces, si me da la gana, hablo con seseo. No creo que importe mucho.



Como dice Jellby estás confundido. En Navarra, al igual que en la mayor parte de España, no se "cecea" (ni se "sesea"). Pronunciar "c" o "z" como "th" no es "cecear". "Cecear" es pronunciar incluso las "s", además de las "c" y "z" como "th", y *sólo* pasa en algunas partes de Andalucía.


----------



## Jazztronik

jmartins said:


> A mí lo que me sorprende es que entre Despeñaperros y el Guadarrama pronuncian las eses finales poco más o menos igual que en Andalucía. Entonces al hablar de más al norte del Guadarrama le llamaréis "extrafino", ¿no? ;-)



Hay diferentes formas de "finura" jejeje

Mientras en gran parte de Andalucía las "s" finales no se pronuncian, y las "s" antes de consonante se aspiran, en Murcia por ejemplo hacen esto último, pero no lo primero.


----------



## zumac

Jazztronik said:


> Como dice Jellby estás confundido. En Navarra, al igual que en la mayor parte de España, no se "cecea" (ni se "sesea"). Pronunciar "c" o "z" como "th" no es "cecear". "Cecear" es pronunciar incluso las "s", además de las "c" y "z" como "th", y *sólo* pasa en algunas partes de Andalucía.


Desde el punto de vista de un español, tienes toda la razón.

Sin embargo, la palabra "cecear" se emplea también en Latinoamérica, donde se refiere a la pronunciación más común en España.

Entonces, en España no dirán nunca que en Navarra se cecea, pero en Latinoamérica sí lo dirán. Es cuestión de enfoque.

Saludos.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

zumac said:


> Sin embargo, la palabra "cecear" se emplea también en Latinoamérica, donde se refiere a la pronunciación más común en España.



¿Según quién?

OCL


----------



## zumac

olcountrylawyer said:


> ¿Según quién?
> 
> OCL


Según una doctora de linguística española con vínculos en la Real Academia Española.

Tu pregunta de "según quién" está un poco subida de tono, pues, si nos vamos a eso, se la podrías aplicar a todas las aportaciones y opiniones en este hilo.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

zumac said:


> Según una doctora de linguística española con vínculos en la Real Academia Española.



¿Sí? ¿Entonces por qué no figura la acepción en el Diccionario que publica esa misma Academia? ¿Por qué no se lo pregunta usted a la docta filóloga? 



zumac said:


> Tu pregunta de "según quién" está un poco subida de tono, pues, si nos vamos a eso, se la podrías aplicar a todas las aportaciones y opiniones en este hilo.




Me sorprende, francamente, el tono iracundo de su respuesta. No soy más que un humilde abogado de campo que busca la verdad.  Pedirle a un contertulio que aporte fuentes que apoyen sus aseveraciones me parece de lo más normal.

Atentamente,

OCL


----------



## Modosita

zumac said:


> Desde el punto de vista de un español, tienes toda la razón.
> 
> Sin embargo, la palabra "cecear" se emplea también en Latinoamérica, donde se refiere a la pronunciación más común en España.
> 
> Entonces, en España no dirán nunca que en Navarra se cecea, pero en Latinoamérica sí lo dirán. Es cuestión de enfoque.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Buenos días zumac, lo siento pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con esto. En caso de que la palabra _cecear_ se use de hecho en Latinoamérica, se pronunciará "sesear" como ya apuntaron varios contertulios. Lo que sería pronunciar todo con s en vez de con c de delante de las vocales e/i, cosa  que en Navarra no se acostumbra hacer.

Según el enfoque español, como tú dices, en Navarra ni se _cecea_ ni se _sesea_, normalmente al menos. 



olcountrylawyer said:


> Pedirle a un contertulio que aporte fuentes que apoyen sus aseveraciones me parece de lo más normal.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> OCL


 
Hola OLC, a mí también me gustaría saber en qué se basa zumac.

saludos


----------



## mariposita

Soy estudiante de filología (en la Complutense) y he estudiado varios manuales de pronunciación de Hispanoamérica y España... En mi experiencia, el término "ceceo"--por lo menos en ámbitos académicos--siempre refiere al fenómeno de asimilar la diferencía entre la pronunciación de la s/z/c.  Es decir, pronunciarlas como el interdental fricativo sordo /θ/ (th in thing).

From my travels in Andalucía, I would say that the ceceo is alive and kicking. There are very detailed linguistic maps that track the seseo and ceceo over the past decades. When I get a chance to look in my notes, I can post a reference here. The maps are interesting, because there are little dots of ceceo in mountain towns that are surrounded by seseo and vice-versa. The geography of Andalucia is a force to be reckoned with and is an important factor when considering dialect.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

mariposita said:


> Soy estudiante de filología (en la Complutense) y he estudiado varios manuales de pronunciación de Hispanoamérica y España... En mi experiencia, el término "ceceo"--por lo menos en ámbitos académicos--siempre refiere al fenómeno de asimilar la diferencía entre la pronunciación de la s/z/c.  Es decir, pronunciarlas como el interdental fricativo sordo /θ/ (th in thing).
> 
> From my travels in Andalucía, I would say that the ceceo is alive and kicking. There are very detailed linguistic maps that track the seseo and ceceo over the past decades. When I get a chance to look in my notes, I can post a reference here. The maps are interesting, because there are little dots of ceceo in mountain towns that are surrounded by seseo and vice-versa. The geography of Andalucia is a force to be reckoned with and is an important factor when considering dialect.



Dear Mariposita,

I should very much like to take a gander at those linguistic maps. Please do post a link to them when you have time.

Warm regards,

OCL


----------



## Jazztronik

I've searched for a detailed map of "seseo" and "ceceo" in Andalucía, and I've just found the one in the following link, but it lacks of those "spots" or "islands" of one on the other. It's a general map about pronunciation in Spain, but it's not detailed enought at all:

http://pic.wapedia.mobi/thumb/4e2a1...tos_del_castellano_en_España.png&w=800&s=back

An interesting page about the peculiarities of the andalusian accent:

http://www.eloihr.net/andaluz/index.php?page=pronunciacion

Another interesting page about "ceceo" and "seseo":

http://www.espanolsinfronteras.com/AcercaIdioma07Elceceoyelseseo.htm

and finally "seseo" and "ceceo" in the Wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seseo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceceo

As said in some of this links, "seseo" is also present in some other places of Spain besides Andalucía and the Canary Is.. For instance, in rural places of Catalunya, Baleares and Valencia, due to the influence of Catalan, which is their mother tongue and the language they nearly always use, they aren't used to pronounce the "z" ("th") sound when they have to speak Spanish, so they don't do it.

There's also a remarkable presence of andalusian accents, polished in different degrees though, yet some of them being residual and very slight, in regions where they used to migrate in the 60's, 70's or 80's, mainly in the metro areas of Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## Jeromed

De este vínculo, mencionado por Jazztronic:

_Antaño los hablantes cultos de las zonas de ceceo cambiaban esa articulación por la seseante, imitando el habla prestigiosa de las Américas. Precisamente en Sevilla se habla mayoritariamente con seseo por su relación con las Américas durante la colonización._ 

¡Qué chistoso! Yo habría pensado lo contrario.


----------



## MarX

Jazztronik said:


> Hay diferentes formas de "finura" jejeje
> 
> Mientras en gran parte de Andalucía las "s" finales no se pronuncian, y las "s" antes de consonante se aspiran, en Murcia por ejemplo hacen esto último, pero no lo primero.


I saw a map about the "dropping of final -S" in Span, and it showed that the whole southern half of Spain drop their final -S. So not only Murcia and Andalusia. 


MarK


----------



## MarX

mariposita said:


> From my travels in Andalucía, I would say that the ceceo is alive and kicking.


I know a Spaniard from a town near Cádiz who cecears, and I can remember when I was in Granada and talking to a couple of students, one of them also ceceared. IMO, they didn't sound peculiar or striking at all, and their S/Z does not sound exactly like English TH, or Standard Spanish Z. Similar, but not exactly the same.


----------



## zumac

Friends,

It seems that my recollections from past discussions with a linguist regarding the usage of the terms "seseo" and "ceceo", are not entirely accurate.

Based on the expressed doubts of some of you, last night I consulted a linguist of the Spanish language, and the following are the points of my previous statements which need correction:

1) The terms "seseo" and "ceceo", as used by linguistic and phonetic experts, are those defined by the RAE. It is the average layman who often uses these terms for multiple meanings. Being an average layman, I'm guilty of these interpretations.

2) Based on the above, the usage of "seseo" to describe the manner of speach of most Latin Americans, is not supported by the experts, although it might make sense to a layman.

3) By the same token, the usage of "ceceo", often used by Latin American laymen to describe the manner of speach of most Spaniards, is again not supported by the experts.

4) The term "distinguir", also mentioned by Argómida, is the recognized term of the experts to describe the manner of speach of most Spaniards who neither "sesean" nor "cecean."

I sincerely hope that the above information helps to clear up some of the discrepancies of this thread, including my own errors.

Best regards.


----------



## Jazztronik

MarX said:


> I saw a map about the "dropping of final -S" in Span, and it showed that the whole southern half of Spain drop their final -S. So not only Murcia and Andalusia.
> 
> 
> MarK



There's a "belt" starting from Extremadura, going East through Southern Castilla La Mancha, and ending in Murcia, even including the Southern edge of Alicante, where you can find accents in transition. 

I have family from Murcia and yes, surely there are many people who drop the final "s", but many don't. An example on how would speak these relatives:

"Cómo estás?" they would pronounce it this way: "Cómo ehtás?". An Andalusian would say "Cómo ehtáh?"


----------



## mariposita

I found and posted one of the maps from 1930 (my notes are in more of a disarray than they should be... I know I had another one that was more recent, but I can't seem to find it):

http://www.alpha60.com/megan/elandaluz.gif

Unfortunately, it doesn't have bibliographical info attached, so I'm not sure what the source was. I can ask my professor the next time I see her. 

The areas with horizontal lines show the areas with ceceo. Those with vertical lines show the areas with seseo. It also shows the line of demarcation for the aspirated /h/. The little islands of ceceo are in remote areas of the Jaén, Granada and Almeria provinces. Almeria city and Sevilla (though it doesn't show well online) are shown as little islands of seseo.


----------



## MarX

Jazztronik said:


> There's a "belt" starting from Extremadura, going East through Southern Castilla La Mancha, and ending in Murcia, even including the Southern edge of Alicante, where you can find accents in transition.
> 
> I have family from Murcia and yes, surely there are many people who drop the final "s", but many don't. An example on how would speak these relatives:
> 
> "Cómo estás?" they would pronounce it this way: "Cómo ehtás?". An Andalusian would say "Cómo ehtáh?"


 
One of my best friends is a Murciana, and she also said the same. She would say: "Qué quieres" with a faint final -S, so not totally "dropped", yet I've also heard her say "loh perroh". I guess it varies upon situation. 

Oops, I noticed that we're straying off-topic. I reckon there is another thread with the title *s-"dropping" in Spanish*.


----------



## jess oh seven

Jazztronik said:


> Como dice Jellby estás confundido. En Navarra, al igual que en la mayor parte de España, no se "cecea" (ni se "sesea"). Pronunciar "c" o "z" como "th" no es "cecear". "Cecear" es pronunciar incluso las "s", además de las "c" y "z" como "th", y *sólo* pasa en algunas partes de Andalucía.


Ok, lo que sea, ya sabéis que querría decir, no hay que ser "pernickety". No he encontrado a nadie que no pronuncie ci/ce/z etc como /θ/.

En inglés, "un ceceo" es un defecto de habla.


----------



## Argónida

jess oh seven said:


> Ok, lo que sea, ya sabéis que querría decir, no hay que ser "pernickety". No he encontrado a nadie que no pronuncie ci/ce/z etc como /θ/. Y ya está!


 
Sí, así hablan en Navarra. Pero eso no es cecear. Creo que ya ha quedado claro.


----------



## Jazztronik

jess oh seven said:


> Ok, lo que sea, ya sabéis que querría decir, no hay que ser "pernickety". No he encontrado a nadie que no pronuncie ci/ce/z etc como /θ/.



 (??)

a las cosas se les llama por su nombre. Solo quería decir eso. Yo sé bien lo que querías decir, pero puede que confundas a alguien que no hable mucho español llamando "ceceo" a lo que no es.



jess oh seven said:


> En inglés, "un ceceo" es un defecto de habla.



En inglés el "ceceo" será un defecto, pero en Andalucía es una peculiaridad del habla (un acento), no un defecto. No sé a qué viene esa insinuación.


----------



## mariposita

> Ok, lo que sea, ya sabéis que querría decir, no hay que ser "pernickety". No he encontrado a nadie que no pronuncie ci/ce/z etc como /θ/. Y ya está!


 
The thing is it's not "persnickety"... When English speakers pronounce the word "thing" with a /θ/ sound  and "song" with an /s/ sound there isn't a special term for it. The same is true for peninsular Spanish speakers. 

There ARE many speakers in Spain who do cecear and sesear--that's what this thread is about. Obviously the ceceo isn't a defect, it comes from the same linguistic process of neutralization of the s/θ that produced the seseo. When the distinction between two sounds fails to be useful the speakers start to eliminate the distinction. The same happened with b/v, the short and long vowel sounds in Latin, etc.


----------



## Qua

lazarus1907 said:


> Por cierto, me gustaría añadir que aunque el seseo existe en Andalucía, no todos los andaluces sesean. Yo soy de Sevilla, y cuando hablo de manera relajada entre amigos, cambio las eses por haches aspiradas, y me como muchos sonidos. Así pues, digo: "_Ehpaña_" y "_tah ío_" (te has ido), pero jamás sesearía de manera natural. Y muchísimos sevillanos que conozco tampoco sesean nunca. Podemos sesear fácilmente, pero nos resultaría extraño oírnos hablar así, mientras que otros sesean espontáneamente. También puedo hablar pronunciando como cualquiera del norte de España sin ningún esfuerzo, claro.
> 
> Me sorprende a veces cuando oígo a algunos decir que "los andaluces sesean". Sí, algunos sesean, pero no todos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo , yo que soy de Granada , muchas veces seseo y ceceo sin darme cuenta . Algunas veces seseo cuando no tengo que sesear y otras veces ceceo sin que tenga que cecear . O puedo mezclar inconscientemente en una oración el ceceo y el seseo .


----------



## Qua

Tampoco pienso que sea un estigma el ceceo y el seseo  , además he oído a muchas personas que les resulta hasta agradable oírlo .


----------



## MarX

Hola!

He visto algunos espacios (de la tele) de Andalucía, y me di cuenta de que el seseo se escuchaba mucho, también en publicidades y noticias, pero me parece que apenas ceceaban. Sólo oí a un hombre que ceceaba en una entrevista.
Tiene el ceceo/zezeo en el medio de comunicación menos aceptación que el seseo?

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

MarX said:


> Hola!
> 
> He visto algunos espacios (de la tele) de Andalucía, y me di cuenta de que el seseo se escuchaba mucho, también en publicidades y noticias, pero me parece que apenas ceceaban. Sólo oí a un hombre que ceceaba en una entrevista.
> Tiene el ceceo/zezeo en el medio de comunicación menos aceptación que el seseo?
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí.


----------



## Qua

Buenas noches , en los telediarios de Granada ( localia  por ejemplo) escuche  indistintamente pronunciar la s y la c .

Puede que este comentario sobre , pero , he oído que mucha gente que llega a Granada habla como un sevillano ( no es por ofender , es lo que hoy he oído decir de  un granaíno a otro  en la feria del libro de Granada ).

Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

olcountrylawyer said:


> zumac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, la palabra "cecear" se emplea también en Latinoamérica, donde se refiere a la pronunciación más común en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Según quién?
Click to expand...


Por ejemplo, según Jorge Luis Borges.


			
				JLB said:
			
		

> el perceptible acento alemán convivía con un ceceo      español.


http://ar.geocities.com/elspamesmierda/Borges/borges-1970-guayaquil.htm

Incluso una estudiosa del idioma, Mimí Báez Kingsley, usa la palabra en la siguiente frase


			
				MBK said:
			
		

> Andalucía, donde se habla, no el castellano del ceceo y la ese sibilante, sino donde se comen las eses



http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/91338341878699831532279/019757_0004.pdf

En la misma referencia anterior aparece la siguiente frase de Guillermo L. Guitarte



			
				GLG said:
			
		

> Como puede verse, en esta acepción ya no se trata de un ceceo andaluz, sino de un ceceo _español._ Este cambio semántico refleja, desde luego, la situación del español moderno; _cecear_ no se usa ahora solamente para clasificar variedades regionales, sino también para distinguir las dos grandes normas de la lengua general: la española y la americana. El criterio para definir la palabra ha pasado a ser el uso o no del sonido interdental.


----------



## gubbag

The proper term for the standard Castilian pronunciation of 'z' and 'c' as [θ] (that's theta, the IPA symbol for the 'th' sound) and 's' as [s] is _distinción_. I noticed a lot of confused posts about this. 

_Seseo_ refers to pronouncing both sounds as 's'; or, in better terms, the realization of both Castilian phonemes /s/ and /θ/ as [s]. 
_Ceceo_ is the opposite process, with both /s/ and /θ/ being realized as [θ].

The majority of Spaniards exhibit _distinción_, es decir, _distinguen_.

Latin Americans very understandably use _ceceo_ to refer to the Castilian use of [θ] ('th') in general.

Spaniards that are not _ceceante_ understandably take offense because _ceceo_ has quite a bit of stigma attached to it (deny it all you want people, but it's still true - and don't accuse me of linguistic bigotry - _I_ don't think it's 'incorrect', but the majority of Spaniards do). 

These are all fairly obscure terms, especially _distinción_, but I can say for sure that these definitions are the ones accepted by the linguistic (academic) community. An admittedly very small and pretty nerdy group.


----------



## scandalousdan

NUEVA PREGUNTA -- HILOS UNIDOS​
This is my first thread here at WordReference, though I'm quite used to perusing the forums.

I have a read a lot about distinción/seseo/ceceo and I think I know the difference between the three.  Being in America, I'm quite used to hearing people speak with seseo, or even distinción (my spanish teacher is from Galicia).  However, I've never heard someone with "ceceo" speak--at least, I think, until now.

We watched a clip about language & culture in Andalucía, and the speaker seems to switch wildly between the [s] and the [θ], no matter the spelling of the word.  _Sencillo_ could be pronounced [θɛnsijo], hypothetically.  I assume the reason some people speak this way is due to hypercorrection, that is, they are trying to speak with _distinción_. (the clip is titled "curso dandalú," and I'd give you a link, but I can't.  It appears as the 2nd clip if you search it on youtube)

Is the man in the youtube clip speaking with ceceo?  If anyone could give me more information regarding this phenomenon, I would be grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## chamyto

I have searched and heard that scene , and you´re right .
Bear in mind that sometimes it´s difficult to understand , even for us .


----------



## scandalousdan

Yeah, it is very difficult for me--I can pick out words here and there.  Of course, these differences make learning the language even more fun and interesting.  I found it curious that he pronounced "Picasso" as [pikaθo].  How common is this in Andalucía?


----------



## chamyto

I live in the North of Spain , where ( more or less ) what we say is what we write . I think that if you look up " ceceo " in the dictionary you will find useful threads as well .


----------



## scandalousdan

So is randomly switching between the two sounds ([s] and [θ]) standard for speakers with _ceceo_?  Or is this an entirely different, but related, phenomenon?


----------



## jmx

scandalousdan said:


> So is randomly switching between the two sounds ([s] and [θ]) standard for speakers with _ceceo_? Or is this an entirely different, but related, phenomenon?


No, real "ceceo" speakers are consistent. This random switch seems to be typical, for what I have perceived, of educated speakers from Andalucía, either "ceceantes" or "seseantes," while the uneducated ones pronounce consistently always the same sound.


----------

